# HUGE Steiner Delivery - Just Arrived



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*HUGE Steiner Delivery - Just Arrived*

We just got in an incredible delivery from Steiner. This is a list you want to see, and act on. Add to cart for special pricing.

*Steiner T1028 10x28 & T1042 10x42 Binoculars*
The Steiner Optics reputation for combat-worthy performance, toughness and dependability was earned the hard way: in battlefield and tac ops situations around the world. These tactical binoculars reflect hard-won experience with features, ergonomics and visual excellence that are unsurpassed anywhere, and rugged reliability that can survive anything. Whether you need a pocket-sized compact for your gear bag or a full-sized model to spot for your shooter, the Tactical Series will serve you well.

*Steiner HX 10x42 & HX 15x56 Binoculars*
With the innovative HX Series, you’ve got a new arsenal of optics to match your style and quarry. The high-precision roof prism design, advanced lens coatings, ergonomic rubber-armored polycarb frames, and four specific-performance models let you focus on your individual adventure like never before.

*Steiner 8x42 Predator & 10x42 Predator Binoculars*
PREDATOR SERIES OVERALL FEATURES
HD GLASS
PREDATOR DIAMOND COATING
LIGHTWEIGHT DESIGN
WATERPROOF & FOGPROOF

*Steiner Navigator Pro 7x50 & Navigator Pro 7x50c Binoculars*
The porro prism Navigator Pro Series is the choice for recreational boaters, weekend anglers and hobby sailors. It offers exceptional performance for the price with many of the features found on premium, world-famous Steiner marine binoculars. Although not built to military specification, they will provide a lifetime of use for most water enthusiasts.

*Steiner MM830 Military - Marine 8x30 & MM1050 Military - Marine 10x50 Binoculars*
The traits that earn Steiner binoculars such respect in combat – incredible toughness, exceptional clarity and reliable optical performance – are found in the civilian STEINER Military-Marine® Series. And, they feature Steiner’s Sports-Auto-Focus™ system for crisp, sharp images near and far without constant adjustment. Just set the focus to your eyes once, and you’ll have a constant, clear view of objects from 20 yards to infinity.

*Steiner P4Xi 1-4x24 - P3TR Illuminated & P4Xi 1-4x24 - V2 - G1 Riflescopes*
The new P4Xi riflescope is a compact, tactical optic that is ideal for patrol rifles and AR platforms. This scope features a proven and versatile 4x zoom system with a true 1x that is perfect for close-quarters engagements and 400-yard accuracy at the highest magnification.

*Steiner Predator 4 E3 Riflescopes in 2.5-10x42, 4-16x50 & 6-24x50*
• RUGGED AND LIGHTWEIGHT
• BEST-IN-CLASS OPTICAL CLARITY
• MASSIVE FIELD OF VIEW
• INDUSTRY LEADING LIGHT TRANSMISSION
• VERSATILE FOR DIFFERENT HUNTING PURSUITS
• PREDATOR DIAMOND COATING

*Steiner T5Xi Tactical 5-25x56 - SCR & T5Xi 5-25x56 - SCR MOA Riflescopes*
One-Piece Oversized 34mm Tube
increases strength and reliability and provides greater elevation and windage adjustments for longer ranges.
Special Competition Reticle (SCR™) designed by Steiner for precision competition use. Located on the first focal plane, it offers an extended illumination area, 2/10-mil windage and 1/2-mil holdover lines. 1/10-mil ranging brackets allow for precise distance ranging.
Tapered, All Metal Magnification Ring is angled so the shooter can see his magnification setting while positioned directly behind the scope.
Large, Easy-to-Grip Windage/Elevation/Parallax/Illumination Knobs for positive, non-slip adjustment of the diopter, reticle and parallax settings.
Low Profile Turrets parallax adjustment and illumination controls are less likely to hang up or snag during movement.
Second Rotation Indicator a Steiner exclusive that shows each mil or elevation through the indicator window on the elevation turret. After the first 120 clicks (MIL), the numbers on the scale change automatically preventing the shooter from getting lost on the dial.
Locking Dioptor that prevents accidental rotation of the diopter.
Waterproof/Fogproof/Shockproof durable construction that canstand up to any cold or wet condition, waterproof to depths of 33 feet and impact tested on all optical and electronic components.
Consistent Eye Relief and a generous eye box throughout the magnification range eliminates the need to reposition your eye when changing magnification.
Throw Lever / Lens Covers that allow quick, easy magnification changes and Tenebraex covers protect the lenses from dust and moisture.

*Steiner M7XI 2.9-20x50 MSR2 - CCW - Black Riflescope*
• 7X ZOOM RANGES
• LOW PROFILE TURRETS
• SHORTER OVERALL LENGTH
• EXTENDED RANGE AND GREATER FIELD-OF-VIEW

*Steiner Micro Reflex Sight - MRS*
The new 1x MRS Micro Reflex Sight lets operators engage targets with both eyes open, for wider peripheral vision, greater situational awareness, and faster response—critical when engaging moving targets. The 3 MOA red dot is easy to find and quick to aim, ensures either-hand shooting accuracy, and won’t obscure targets at longer distances. At only 70 grams, the low-profile MRS is well-balanced on any shooting platform, giving shooters the quickness, confidence, and accuracy to control the outcome.

*Steiner T536 Prism Sight with Rapid Dot 5.56, T536 Prism Sight with Rapid Dot 7.62, T432 Prism Sight with Rapid Dot 5.56 & T432 Prism Sight with Rapid Dot 7.62*
COMPACT, LIGHTWEIGHT DESIGN
3X, 4X OR 5X MAGNIFICATION or targeting out to 700 meters
ROTARY DIGITAL CONTROL ILLUMINATION
FULLY ILLUMINATED, DAYLIGHT BRIGHT RETICLE
DURABLE RUBBER ARMORING
PICATINNY TOP RAIL FOR ACCESSORIES
PRECISE WINDAGE AND ELEVATION ADJUSTMENT
100 % FOG PROOF with nitrogen filling
WATERPROOF and submersible to 5 meters. (16.5 ft.)
SHOCK PROOF up to 600 g (recoil resistance)
POWERED by one CR2032 / 3V battery

*Steiner Nighthunter H35 Thermal Handheld*
Designed to operate in all conditions you might encounter in the field, Nighthunter delivers exceptional performance on the darkest of nights with crisp, clear images in a reliable thermal optic.
The heart of Nighthunter H35 is Quantum Vision. A perfect combination of a state-of-the-art thermal sensor, outstanding display quality and proprietary software. Quantum Vision technology, together with outstanding usability, handling and legendary ruggedness, creates the product you’ve been waiting for - and the competition has been dreading.
The Nighthunter line of thermal optics is the evolution of Steiner’s drive to improve low light performance, and expansion of the highest performing, most durable optics on earth. Don’t fear the dark - hunt confidently with Nighthunter.

*Steiner Nighthunter S35 Thermal Riflescope*
Experience exceptional performance on the darkest of nights with crisp, clear images with the Steiner S35 Nighthunter thermal riflescope, powered by Quantum Vision.
A perfect combination of a state-of-the-art thermal sensor, outstanding display quality and proprietary software. Quantum Vision technology, together with outstanding usability, handling and legendary ruggedness, creates a superb night hunting thermal riflescope.
Easily detect coyotes and pigs past 2,000 yards and recognize within 500 yards taking predator and invasive species control to the next level. Customize color output, including Amber and display settings to maximize eye comfort on long nights behind the scope

* SHOT Show 2022 Report*

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our New Daily Flash Sale *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else we can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Rd
Old Bethpage NY 11804
516-217-1000


----------

